# 50 Amp Service Only



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

OK. I'm not sure if the 50-AMP services at campgrounds are single/double phase, etc... Could I use one of these

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...le/skunum=27987

and be OK. I know my camper will only pull the amps it needs. And with it having its own breaker panel, will trip a breaker if I demand more than 30 AMPS.

Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not an expert, but, yes, I believe, that's what you'd use.

I carry one, although at the park where it was required, they furnished it for me when they escorted me to the site.

I'm sure someone will confirm this for you.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That adapter is all you need to feed your Outback via a 50 amp receptacle. I have one and have used it when the 30 amp has problems or doesn't exist.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They worded that wrong.

The picture is of a 30 amp male and a 50 amp female. This is used when there is not a 50 amp service and all you have is a 50 shore power cord.










The Outback has a 30 amp shore power cord.

Correct picture of what you want to use when connecting your Outback to a 50 amp service


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I should have noticed that!

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I should have noticed that!
> Mark


Me too. I saw the text: Power Grip Electrical Adapters: 50 Amp Male to 30 Amp Female, so I figured the picture would match the description.

Bill


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

OK, thanks for the confirmation.

I thought that adapter looked strange, but I've never used 50-AMP so I didn't know....

Chad


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The electricians in the group will have to speak up to confirm this, but if I'm not mistaken, when using one of the referenced adapters, you will only have 25 amps available to you, as your only connecting to one leg...

again, not positive, but thought I had read it here already, posted by one of the electricians.

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The electricians in the group will have to speak up to confirm this, but if I'm not mistaken, when using one of the referenced adapters, you will only have 25 amps available to you, as your only connecting to one leg...
> 
> again, not positive, but thought I had read it here already, posted by one of the electricians.
> 
> Tim


The 50 amp service will provide 50 amps per leg.
It is possible to pull a total of 100 amps from this receptacle at 50 amps per leg.
You will only be connected to one leg of the 50 amp service.
You will be limited to 30 amps by the main breaker in your trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The electricians in the group will have to speak up to confirm this, but if I'm not mistaken, when using one of the referenced adapters, you will only have 25 amps available to you, as your only connecting to one leg...
> 
> again, not positive, but thought I had read it here already, posted by one of the electricians.
> 
> Tim


I actually echoed that misconception at one time but I did more research and reposted that it was 50 amp on each leg. Katrina (Jim) gave the correct answer to this. You are limited to 30 amps by the main breaker in the trailer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I stand corrected...

Come to think of it, I believe it might have been your original post that I must have read Andy.

Sorry for any confusion I may have caused, and thanks to Katrina for corrected me.

Tim


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

As Tim Allen says... 220....221... whatever it takes...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've yet to find a 50amp service that didn't also have a 30amp plug. But its wise to carry the adapter to be on the safe side.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Me either. However, my brother is going to one in a couple of weeks and they specifically stated 50-AMP only. So he was in a panic.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

wicandthing said:


> Me either. However, my brother is going to one in a couple of weeks and they specifically stated 50-AMP only. So he was in a panic.


We stayed in one in Colorado Springs that only had 50 amp.. They provided adapter. Since then I carry one. I also carry one so I can plug into 15 amp as in some state parks in NY. Then I can still use lights, fan, and charge battery.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> I've yet to find a 50amp service that didn't also have a 30amp plug. But its wise to carry the adapter to be on the safe side.


Actually, I have but forget where. It also might have been certain sites at the campground. It had a 50 amp and a standard 3 prong plug only , no 30 amp. I used the 3 prong with a adapter and it was not a problem because I did not need AC. It was also for 1 night.

John


----------

